# Big bass on my fav lure.



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Went out to my favorite lake (not telling) and was throwing my favorite soft plastic, the fluke, after fishing all day on my last cast i was cranking it in across the top of the water cause i was giving up but for some reason i thought something might be following it because i caught a fish earlier that day bringing one in on the surface fast. So i stopped it popped it once and felt like a ant bit it. Reel down and set the hook as hard as i could and it felt ok so i told my friend to get the net. Then i was like uh never mind it isn't very big.. Then the mammoth bass jumped. After it ran up into some lilys i knew i would lose it cause i only had 8lb test on my bait-caster cause i broke my other line off. But i managed to pull it out and net her. Beautiful fish released within the minute of the netting.


----------



## PhishFish (May 28, 2011)

Good lord that's a huge fish! Private lake or public?


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow! Nice fish!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Beauty . . . just a beauty! 

Way to go!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Great fish...
Ugly sweatshirt...


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice fish. Superior sweatshirt.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Very nice fish, great football team.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Toad!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

nice fish!!! But i think thats a photo shop! or you have one giant hand....


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

shoulder isnt high enough!


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

not looking real


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm only viewing from my Droid but sure looks like a photoshopped picture to me.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Where the hell were you at that you needed a sweatshirt recently??? This morning it was like 75! 

I don't like to be a hater, but I think thats a photo shop job. It's half as big as you are and there isn't the slightest strain on your face. 

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

+1


celtic11 said:


> I'm only viewing from my Droid but sure looks like a photoshopped picture to me.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

He is holding it out like half of fishermen do for a pic still a great fish sick of jealous people ripping on nice fish good job next time hold it close to you vidiotape you taking measurement call the ODNR Immediatley and get 509 friends to verify. Just the reason I do not post pics of the 12 fish O I have caught this year 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

fredg53 said:


> He is holding it out like half of fishermen do for a pic still a great fish sick of jealous people ripping on nice fish good job next time hold it close to you vidiotape you taking measurement call the ODNR Immediatley and get 509 friends to verify. Just the reason I do not post pics of the 12 fish O I have caught this year
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Oh come on its not even a good Photoshop. Something is holding the bottom of that fish's lip and I don't see a hand there..


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

it does look fake........


----------



## castroyy (Jun 15, 2011)

Something doesn't look right.....


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Total fake the fished is lipped in the previous photo 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

The pic is real. My son took it. 

The boys spend their summer on a private lake and fish it only to break for dinner at 5:30 and then they're back out til dark.

Teach your kids to fish and hunt and you won't have to hunt for your kids.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Doesn't look fake to me, it just looks like a cell phone picture. And I see his hand clearly gripping the lower jaw. Awesome bass!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

that dudes hand is quite large ????nice photo shop  really it is fake ..nice try ...look at the top of the fish you can see the lines


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Still dont believe me?


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

And its held out a little way so that's why my hand looks big im only 15. Official size was 22 1/3" 6.5Lb.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Real nice fish. Congratulations on a fine catch, condolences on your choice of outerwear.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome catch kid!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks real to me. Check out the slime strand coming off its tail vertically. 

That being said that's a bass of a lifetime in Ohio private or not for all but a few 50 year olds let alone 15 year olds . I always say the fluke is a big bass lure similar to a jig. Great fish boss!:woot:


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Left hand?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Both of the hands are jacked up ... but that left one is really bad. I am still saying fake...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not sayen the pics are fake im just gunna say if its real the pics are hard to tell justice.....would of been easier if on a higher quality of camera....but then whatever is readily available is whats available. If its honestly real then great fish....if its fake like the pictures are coming off to be....then why waste time doing so...go on the water and catch a real one!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry Popeye, pic looks doctored to me.


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Good Lord......Nice fish


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I retract my post earlier......100% fake.....dude ur left hand....what r u a mutant? and all the distortion half way down ur right arm where u can see the background?? Nah not believing it....such a waste of a post.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

nice fish and thanks for the pic, keep em coming!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

BassSlayerChris said:


> And its held out a little way so that's why my hand looks big im only 15. Official size was 22 1/3" 6.5Lb.


Where did you find a tape measure with 1/3" marks? I can only seem to find ones divisible by 2,4,8,16, and 32. 

Nice try kid.



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

The photo is real. So is the fish. 

Celtic11. There's no 1/3 of an inch cuz you can't see it on a tape? Really? That's what you got?
Your measuring skills, well......aren't skills.....yet. Keep trying because his are better at 15 then your's are at whatever age you are.

This is why I don't post pics on this site.

It was a nice fish. They'll be lots more this summer. I will urge him and my son not to post any more pic's on here cuz DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Row v. Wade said:


> The photo is real. So is the fish.
> 
> Celtic11. There's no 1/3 of an inch cuz you can't see it on a tape? Really? That's what you got?
> Your measuring skills, well......aren't skills.....yet. Keep trying because his are better at 15 then your's are at whatever age you are.
> ...


I do HVAC work. I have a tape measure on my hip everyday and so does everyone I work with. Never heard a single person measure something and break the inch down into thirds. I read what the tape says and to me that would be the "official" size, but what do I know eh?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Celtic11,


They measured the fish at 22 2/6. Can you see how they came up with 1/3?

They lipped so many bass that day (private lake, remember) that each of their thumbs were dam near bleeding and even holding it, largest of the day, was painful. He held the fish in a way that hurt him the least. 

They're honest boys. I've just fed them and they're out to get bass thumb......... AGAIN.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Row v. Wade said:


> Celtic11,
> 
> 
> They measured the fish at 22 2/6. Can you see how they came up with 1/3?
> ...


There is no 2/6ths on any tape I've ever seen either but I don't really care to argue it anymore. If the fish is legit then its a great fish and probably was a fun fight. I still have my doubts but ill just leave it at that.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry for the doubt, just a weird pic. Congrats again.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

great job young man and major props for being honest about the weight. i know SO many people that would have and would still be calling that fish a 10lber. cell phone cameras suck for sure and its not your fault they suck. i for one rarely have a camera on me other then my cell phone because i really dont care about what people think. with the way you are starting out, im sure youll be up on a leaderboard in the future, thats where people can see how well you can fish. great job!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> great job young man and major props for being honest about the weight. i know SO many people that would have and would still be calling that fish a 10lber. cell phone cameras suck for sure and its not your fault they suck. i for one rarely have a camera on me other then my cell phone because i really dont care about what people think. with the way you are starting out, im sure youll be up on a leaderboard in the future, thats where people can see how well you can fish. great job!


Thank you very much. Its true i also really dont care what people think, if they believe it or not i still caught the fish that didnt change. And the only guy making a comment about my measuring really? Btw this fish was caught a month or so ago and i didn't remember the exact measurement i took so i told row v. wade it was 2/6" but i remember now it was 5/16" and we rounded to 1/3" so beat it troll. To the guy commenting about my left hand, cell phone pic at 9:30 with no flash of course its gonna look bad get over yourself. And thanks to everyone else here that believe me, especially row v. wade cause he was there. It was a cell pic and it was at 9:30 with no flash. People need to calm down. And yes i cant wait i have been preparing my whole life to become a toruny fishermen. The fish was scaled by a electric scale so no need to lie the fish was big enough. However i dont believe i will be posting pics on here anymore because this among a few other times people have done this to me and im just tired of it. Im just trying to tell a story and give a little advice but there are too many trolls around here i guess. *MODS PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD. THANK YOU.*


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

celtic11 said:


> I'm only viewing from my Droid but sure looks like a photoshopped picture to me.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I dont think you should be trying to call me out on my fish, cause it seems your on your computer too much and should be fishing more cause your profile pic....well..... if size doesn't matter then your ok....


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

BassSlayerChris said:


> I dont think you should be trying to call me out on my fish, cause it seems your on your computer too much and should be fishing more cause your profile pic....well..... if size doesn't matter then your ok....


I don't get out like I wish I could because I'm not 15 and I have responsibilities. Couple that with the fact that I don't take my phone out on the boat, and Im not very good with Photoshop so I don't really have any better pics. I've caught bigger bass, but in all honesty nothing as big as the one you "caught." I'm sure you will have some very mature joke about my "worm" now so I'm done with this thread.



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha.....totally agree...i want in


russ9054 said:


> Dude you fish in a private pond and if you have to photoshop a pick! Really! $1000 bucks big balls,you pic the lake and type of fish. If not keep crying. Wahwahwah
> I don't play with kids...i'm outta here. You probably don't even have a job.D-Bag




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice fish! Ugly sweatshirt.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

russ9054 said:


> Dude you fish in a private pond and if you have to photoshop a pick! Really! $1000 bucks big balls,you pic the lake and type of fish. If not keep crying. Wahwahwah
> I don't play with kids...i'm outta here. You probably don't even have a job.D-Bag


I dont know how to use or have ever had photoshop. And if i dont have a job...which i dont how could i afford photoshop at $200 F off. http://success.adobe.com/en/na/sem/...skwcid=TC|22182|photoshop CS4||S|b|7873325538


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

russ9054 said:


> Dude you fish in a private pond and if you have to photoshop a pick! Really! $1000 bucks big balls,you pic the lake and type of fish. If not keep crying. Wahwahwah
> I don't play with kids...i'm outta here. You probably don't even have a job.D-Bag


Ill school you anyday at at type. I could beat you if i gave you a 5 pound handicap.


----------



## ricky (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone got a big fish either way


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

BassSlayerChris said:


> Ill school you anyday at at type. I could beat you if i gave you a 5 pound handicap.


First, you don't have to pay for photoshop, second if you had used photoshop you wouldn't have gotten caught, instead you used a crappy program and got crappy results. I really don't care anymore i just wanna show you who's king of the water. I really don't think your prepared to go after any species. If so lets go eyes on erie and ill give you a 30lb head start. Also you can fish a full 8hrs and ill fish 4. I don't think you want or can do this so you go ahead and pick.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

when are we doing this? chris is clearly a bass fisherman hence the name "bassslayerchris" so challenging him to a lame walleye tourny after he challenged you to go after bass is very "omg, how can i redirect" especially since you know the kid doesnt have a walleye/erie special at age 15. 

i volunteer to take chris out on my boat, just let me know what lake you two want to roll in and we can do it up. i suggest i pick the lake since i am an unbiased participant and we can "get ready to rumble" this is awesome!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i also have to ask a few things. 

im pretty sure if the kid used photoshop, he would know that its free.

im also wondering how old rusty0U812 is? considering he called out roe v wade for posting fake pics cuz he cant catch fish even though he didnt post the pic, then adding the "you prob dont even have a job" comment to a 15 year old, then follow up with "d-bag" remark. seriously, calling a 15 year old a d-bag because he caught a bigger bass then youve prob ever even witnessed being caught? 

im guessing you're either 17 years old or you're maturity level stopped flourishing at 17, either way, its obvious.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> i also have to ask a few things.
> 
> im pretty sure if the kid used photoshop, he would know that its free.
> 
> ...


Hey punk, sounds like you'll put up the money for him also,good. Second , assSlayer sent me a racist and inappropriate pm,and that's the reason for my words. Third i specifically told him to pic the terms because i would work him on home ground, not that it would matter i've fished every major lake in ohio for every species. There a reason ii put my money where my mouth is. You two set it up,it does matter to me. And yes i'm extremely immature. And the photos are still fixed


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

first off, if he really did say something racist then i dont want to be involved, thats not how i role. secondly, i only offered to take the kid out fishing, against you. 3rd, i think everyone is being a little harsh on the kid. ive seen first hand how ridiculous a cell phone pic can be and ive had people ask me if photos were fake that i took with a cell phone.

i just think this thing has gone overboard. if im going to photoshop a pic of a bass, i certainly wouldnt claim it weighed 6lbs. wouldnt you think he would go a little bigger?

anyway, figure it out, its 2 poor pics of a nice fish. shouldnt be getting all personal.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Thread closed and infractions forth coming for TOS violations.


----------

